# The Cue Tube First Birthday Scoring Contest - July 2021



## Leslie Fuller (Jul 1, 2021)

The Cue Tube have just announced a contest via their YouTube channel.

See here: 


The contest page is linked below:









The Cue Tube Birthday


Join us in celebrating the first birthday of our amazing community of composers, sound designers and filmmakers!




www.crowdfunder.co.uk


----------



## wahey73 (Jul 1, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> The Cue Tube have just announced a contest via their YouTube channel.
> 
> See here:
> 
> ...



Thank you Leslie for sharing this. I hope I find the time to partecipate


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jul 1, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> Thank you Leslie for sharing this. I hope I find the time to partecipate


Yes, me too! This is quite a quick contest, with entries closing on 14th July!


----------



## wahey73 (Jul 1, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Yes, me too! This is quite a quick contest, with entries closing on 14th July!


My problem is that I will be in Vienna for work next week leaving tomorrow....so I would have 3 days....but I'm always up for a good challenge 😊


----------

